# Have you ever had to take a MBTI test for a job?



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

And if so, did you lie in your answers in order to seem like a different type? 

I've never had to take one but if I ever have to, I will type myself as an ENTJ.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

No but if I did I'd be 100% honest. Why wouldn't I? I choose the job, not the other way round. If they think I'm not good enough that's on then because I will be going places, they missed their shot to get in on the ground floor.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Nope. MBTI is bogus (Jungian theory is slightly better); any job that requires you to take the test and actually puts some weight into your results is bogus.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

No but a friend had to take it when she applied for a job to work with someone who had a lobotomy


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

No but for one class I did and resume. I did not lie and would not lie.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I think that's illegal.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

If you're gonna lie, you'll probably wanna cater your lie to the job. Not every job is looking for presumed ENTJs. Corporate ones, yeah, but what if you end up working at a daycare? :laughing:


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I think that's illegal.


Who will stop these grave injustices?!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Who will stop these grave injustices?!


Only I, the master of the master of the Chosen One.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

rekt

That is indeed illegal. Unless they can actually prove that the test results have some correlation with worker productivity.


----------



## 318138 (Oct 1, 2015)

My mother worked in human resources and according to her...

1. Most companies *do not* use the myers-briggs test during the hiring process, and those who do would usually not put much weight on the results if you answer accurately.

2. Whatever you do, *do not lie* if you were asked to do the test. During the job interview, the interviewer would already have a rough idea of your personality. They would know if your answers are not truthful.

3. Your MBTI results would not affect your job whatsoever. It measures someone's preference, not ability.


----------



## Messenger Six (Apr 12, 2016)

I would hope I don't ever have to. We ISTPs get a bad rap as employees.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, but it was a college student job. So it wasn't really for productivity. It was more like a group teamwork thing. Our director was a personality nerd and she had the group do the Enneagram, too. 

My brother has to do it for his camp counselor summer job. Again a college student, team building sort of thing. He's an ISTP and 9w8. I think he's a pretty great employee actually - on time, well dressed, polite, friendly, appropriate, good work ethic, sharp, technically-minded, objective. His only major flaw is his stubbornness.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I had to take one after I was hired. I manipulated the test to get the answer that suited the job. 

Clearly anyone asking you to take an MBTI test at work and thinking they'll get something from it doesn't know MBTI well enough to know you're lying.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

According to ethical guidelines:



> It is unethical and in many cases illegal to require job applicants to take the Indicator if the results will be used to screen out applicants. The administrator should not counsel a person to, or away from, a particular career, personal relationship or activity based solely upon type information.


Ethical Use of Administering:


> Tell respondents that taking the Indicator is *always voluntary* and offer the opportunity not to participate.
> Insist that Indicator results *never be used to label*, evaluate, or limit the respondent in any way.
> Ensure that type results are *confidential *and not given to anyone besides the respondent without permission.
> Inform respondents of the purpose of taking the instrument and how results will be used.
> ...


The Myers & Briggs Foundation - Ethical Use of the MBTIÂ® Instrument


----------

